# What is This Noise



## jody10 (Aug 23, 2014)

So I have talked about a noise my new puppy makes and my friend found a dog on youtube that sounds like Sammie. This is what he does when chasing the cat or running around playing with my daughter or sometimes after drinking. Chihuahua Puppy Nearly Coughs up a Hairball! - YouTube


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Mine have done that too. I think it's from getting excited. Sometimes mine will do that after shaking a toy or playing tug- o- war with each other.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Mine have done that too. I think it's from getting excited. Sometimes mine will do that after shaking a toy or playing tug- o- war with each other.



Exactly the same here.


----------



## jody10 (Aug 23, 2014)

Thanks Ladies for responding. Have yours always done it. Sammie is only 8 months old. My vet told me it is collapse trachea. Thanks


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

jody10 said:


> Thanks Ladies for responding. Have yours always done it. Sammie is only 8 months old. My vet told me it is collapse trachea. Thanks


Really? Has he been examined for a collapsed trachea?


----------



## jody10 (Aug 23, 2014)

I had to different vets at my place check and both just rubbed his neck and it made him hack so they said yup trachea problems. But they did tell me it could just stay like it is now with the quick hack. So I was thinking of returning him to the breeder but they told me In there 30 years of being vets they never put a dog down due to trachea collapse. Some dogs lead very long lives with it. Some can get real bad but most don't


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

None of mine has CT for sure, they do a cough after playing rough with a stuffed animal and it last a few seconds. I suggest you to fully research even on youtube videos and compare what do you see on your dog and what is being documented as CT as well research what is CT, its effects and consequences.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

This is different from a quick little "hack" that I saw in the first video that you posted. 
This is what a CT sounds like to me.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Furbabies mom said:


> Dog Coughing and Tracheal Collapse - YouTube
> 
> This is different from a quick little "hack" that I saw in the first video that you posted.
> This is what a CT sounds like to me.


thanks Debbie, I have always wanted to hear a dog with CT


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

jody10 said:


> I had to different vets at my place check and both just rubbed his neck and it made him hack so they said yup trachea problems. But they did tell me it could just stay like it is now with the quick hack. So I was thinking of returning him to the breeder but they told me In there 30 years of being vets they never put a dog down due to trachea collapse. Some dogs lead very long lives with it. Some can get real bad but most don't


If I remember correctly, you've heard before on here that what the vets did isn't an accurate diagnosis of CT. To accurately diagnose, you need imaging and possibly endoscopic studies, and unless your dog sounds like the one in the last video, I wouldn't subject your pup to that. Often vets will jump to a quick diagnosis if they don't have a lot of experience with the unique issues of toy breeds. 

Almost all of our fluffs get a little "goose honk" on occasion and it's not a problem for them. That's what the chihuahua was doing in the video you posted - that's not a true collapsing trachea.


----------



## jody10 (Aug 23, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your opinions. Thats why I like forums. I know I can not come here for a diagnose but It is good to talk to other people that have dogs that do the same thing. Some one private messaged me that there dog has been doing the same thing as a puppy and has been doing it his whole life and is 14 now. Thanks again


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for that video Deb! Yes mine on occasion do the short hack thing too when they're playing rough.


----------



## jody10 (Aug 23, 2014)

Matildas mom I noticed an old post of yours that your dog does a quick cough. does it sound like the one I posted or does yours do the Reverse Sneeze?


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

rocky does this hairball cough if he's playing or catching his rope and throwing it. He's always done it. He's is 5 yrs. old and healthy.


----------

